
Robot Octopus Points the Way to Soft Robotics - mzehrer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/robotics-hardware/robot-octopus-points-the-way-to-soft-robotics-with-eight-wiggly-arms
======
radarsat1
This article has a really nice little summary of alternative actuator designs.
(Alternatives to the DC / stepper motor that is.)

------
vollmond
What reason could there be for that page layout? Article content in the left
quarter of the screen, up against the bezel, with the rest of the page links
to "related stories"?

I don't have a huge monitor, and it's still annoying to look to the side like
that to read.

